# How many T-Posts?



## Chantay (Jan 6, 2010)

I will soon be installing a fence for a herd of 4 goats.  I do not have the goats yet.  I think that I am going to purchase a roll of goat fence from Tractor Supply.  How many t-posts per foot do I need?


----------



## freemotion (Jan 6, 2010)

It depends on the type of soil you are putting them into.  If it is really soft, you will need more.  If it will hold the posts firmly, less will be needed. 

Also, will you use electric with the fencing to keep the goats from climbing it?  If they put their feet on it all the time, the posts will need to be closer together.


----------



## Chantay (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm strongly considering electric wire...not sure yet....if I can easily install it myself I will probably add it on to the fence.  The posts will be in rock hard orange clay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't space them more than 8 feet apart. Maybe even put them a little closer. I think you are supposed to have a wooden post every so often too. When we had T posts, there was a 4 inch wooden post in after so many T posts but I can't remember how many T posts were inbetween the wooden posts.


----------



## Chantay (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ducks4you (Jan 19, 2010)

My old fencing was cattle--VERY  WELL  INSTALLED, and it had the following:
*wooden post*--metal post--metal post--*wooden post*
They used cattle fencing, about 4 foot high, and two rows of barbed wire 1/2 foot above that.  I think that they posts were evenly spaced, about 12 feet apart from each other.
I don't recommend barbed wire, but it does keep some critters from leaning on the fence.  I imagine it wouldn't be good for goats.

HINTS:  Don't cement any of your poles in the ground.  The previous farmer _did_, 'cause they knew that they'd be DEAD when it was time for ME to dig them out of the ground!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get a post hole auger  (see pic below)





I absolutely LOVE mine.  You have to dig out 2-3 shallow scoopfuls to start the hole, then you turn it to "screw-dig" the soil.  It fills up between the spoons, you empty it, then repeat until you hole is the right size.  A small child could make a 3 ft hole if necessary, with this.  Those post-hole diggers were created without consulting ANYBODY who understands physics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

